# New job offer but don't have P45 or P60



## marfsmal (15 Mar 2012)

Hi there,
I have a job offer to start next Tuesday but I don't have my P45 or P60 from my last job which I finished in Feb 2010. I will root around some more for it but I am 95% certain I've misplaced it. I did give the P45 to SW at the time but as far as I know I didn't keep the rest of it. 

In this scenario, given the lapse of time since I was last working, what would I need to give my new employer? Can they do without the forms at all or do I need to get my last employer to send it all out to me again?

Thanks in advance for any help.

Also- would my p60 from 2010 (the one sent out in april 2011) be enough if I can find that even?


----------



## Mrs Vimes (15 Mar 2012)

A P45 from a prior year will not be any use to your new employer.

You just need to give them your ppsn and they can contact Revenue to get set up.

Congrats on the new job!


----------



## marfsmal (15 Mar 2012)

Thanks! I've just located my P45 from my old job from Feb 2010! So that's no good no?


----------



## Mrs Vimes (15 Mar 2012)

They can use it to see your ppsn but the pay and tax figures are irrelevant.

There is a slight danger that whoever does payroll will not look at the year and will use the pay and tax figures, then give you a rebate of some of the tax you paid that year, which will then be clawed back in a subsequent paycheck.

If they are asking to see proof of your ppsn then bring it in but do point out that it is out of date.


----------



## marfsmal (15 Mar 2012)

That's great, thank a lot for your help.


----------



## Olympian (16 Mar 2012)

You need to apply for a certificate of tax credits. Form 12a.

http://www.revenue.ie/en/personal/faqs/starting-work-tax.html#section2

For this you need the employers PAYE Registered Number.


----------



## Nutso (16 Mar 2012)

Form 12a is just used for someone starting work for the first time.  You can just give your new employer your PPSN as a previous poster said.


----------



## T McGibney (16 Mar 2012)

Nutso said:


> Form 12a is just used for someone starting work for the first time.



Incorrect.


----------



## ranger (16 Mar 2012)

Marfsmal,

You will need to fill out a P46 form. I had to do the same. Google P46 and it's the first form that pops up on the revenue website. Congrats on the new job.


----------



## G7979 (16 Mar 2012)

Just call the Revenue and tell them that you have started a new job, give them the Employers Reg number (looks identical to a PPSN, the wages/HR dept will give it to you) ask them to give you your tax credits and weekly/monthly cut off.

Give this informtion to the wages/hr dept, this will ensure you are on a "Week 1" basis rather than emergency tax, ie the first day/week of a new tax year, it will take a little while for any tax rebate you might be due to catch up, they will write out to your new employer in due course to confirm this.


----------



## mandelbrot (16 Mar 2012)

Nutso said:


> Form 12a is just used for someone starting work for the first time. You can just give your new employer your PPSN as a previous poster said.


 


T McGibney said:


> Incorrect.


 
Form 12a would be a bit of overkill though in the circumstances.

Simplest thing to do would be fill in a P46 if you want a paper trail, or better still just call the tax office with your PPSN and the employer's Employer's No.


----------



## T McGibney (16 Mar 2012)

mandelbrot said:


> Form 12a would be a bit of overkill though in the circumstances.



Overkill? Perhaps. Necessary? Yes, in my experience from dealing with many cases of clients (especially marrieds where other spouse is working) whose tax credits are otherwise messed up when they change employment.


----------



## mandelbrot (16 Mar 2012)

T McGibney said:


> Overkill? Perhaps. Necessary? Yes, in my experience from dealing with many cases of clients (especially marrieds where other spouse is working) whose tax credits are otherwise messed up when they change employment.


 
A phonecall to the PAYE locall number with the employer's number, and direct instruction of how to split the credits & cut-off...? Save the rainforest! 

(Caveat - Obviously only applies to people who have a reasonable understanding of their tax credits..)


----------



## T McGibney (16 Mar 2012)

mandelbrot said:


> A phonecall to the PAYE locall number with the employer's number, and direct instruction of how to split the credits & cut-off...? Save the rainforest!
> 
> (Caveat - Obviously only applies to people who have a reasonable understanding of their tax credits..)



Sorry , this doesn't work. 

Firstly we have no guarantee that the person taking the instruction will ever execute it. 

Secondly, if they don't process, or erroneously process, the request, we have nothing to show the client, particularly if they're annoyed or distressed about their deductions or an underpayment/overpayment. At least if a 12a submission is ignored, we can give a copy of it to the client for them to follow up, if all else fails. 

Thirdly, phone calls to Revenue PAYE divisions are time-consuming and staff are often unhelpful, eg refusing to give their full name, location or call-back numbers.

Fourthly we say no to the laughably-termed 'locall' 1890 numbers.


----------

